# Forum Other Languages All other languages Chinese  i want to learn Chinese  ...Help!!!plz

## kate

hi to all!!!!!!hello ! 
i`m Kate , 15 years old girl .and i `m interested in Chinese ..so could someone to teach me that languege  ??????please  somebody...  ::   better if you from China.....          ::      i think Chinese is very interesting languege!!!!!!!!  ::   
Feel free to email me     my email  noy209@mail.ru   or  kate771904@yahoo.com
bye  ::

----------


## Immortality

::  ho, hi there, perhapes I can help.   
I'm 20 years old, Chinese, but I live in U.S. 
Plz add my email xancp@hotmail.com into your msn or yahoo messenger.  Then you can have your lesson   ::

----------


## CaMieyLaAa``--

well i think chinese is interesting to learn
coz i learned it too but only 2 months ,, *too bad*
and it's not difficult to remember .. *but d words make me a bit dizzy*   ::  
wo jiao camila .. means = my name is camila , right??
nin ji sui = what's ur age?? >> i forgot d spelling
and i think if u want to remember or know d words better
u should watch chinese / taiwan movies .. maybe d drama's can help u know better!!!  ::

----------

chinese is deceptively easy...or seems so to me at least... 
however if you want to learn chinese you must learn the characters...there's absolutely no way around it...so... 
some simple things: 
我叫Dustin (wo jiao Dustin) = my name is dustin
我二十二岁 （wo er shi er sui) = i'm 22
我是<u>美国</u>人. (wo shi <u>mei guo</u> ren) = I am an american _replace the underlined word(s) with the name of the country to say you are from there._
美国 (mei guo) = usa
俄国 (e guo) = russia
乌克兰 (wu ke lan) = ukraine
法国 (fa guo) = france
德国 (de guo) = germany
意大利 (yi da li) = italian
加拿大 (jia na da) = canada 
你好 (ni hao) = hello
很高兴认识你 (hen gao xing ren shi ni) = nice to meet you
早上好 (zao shang hao) = good morning
晚上好 (wan shang hao) = good evening
晚安 (wan an) = good night
大家好 (da jia hao) = hello everyone
再见 (zai jian) = bye 
and some numbers
零 or 〇 (ling) = 0
一 (yi) = 1
二 (er) = 2
三 (san) = 3
四 (si) = 4
五 (wu) = 5
六 (liu) = 6
七 (qi) = 7
八 (ba) = 8
九 (jiu) = 9
十 (shi) = 10
十一 = 11
二十 = 20
二十一 = 21  
so that's a start...if anyone wants me to help them learn some more email me at ChenXiInJinHua@hotmail.com[/list]

----------


## Pravit

Where are you from originally, TDC?

----------

i'm from little ol' lincolnton, north carolina, usa

----------

yeah i am a girl from hongkong and chinese is my mother tongue if anyone wanna learn chinese,pls fell free to contact me ~i would like to share my knowledge with u guys~  ::  
my email: marenbakery@yahoo.com.hk  
by the way,i am interested in russian culture too,so anyone could also help me ?  ::

----------

If you need any help about learning Chinese,maybe I can help you. 
Write Email to cipher_chc@sina.com. 
Email is OK?

----------


## Rounder22

> chinese is deceptively easy...or seems so to me at least... 
> however if you want to learn chinese you must learn the characters...there's absolutely no way around it...so... 
> some simple things: 
> 我叫Dustin (wo jiao Dustin) = my name is dustin
> 我二十二岁 （wo er shi er sui) = i'm 22
> 我是<u>美国</u>人. (wo shi <u>mei guo</u> ren) = I am an american _replace the underlined word(s) with the name of the country to say you are from there._
> 美国 (mei guo) = usa
> 俄国 (e guo) = russia
> 乌克兰 (wu ke lan) = ukraine
> ...

 Correct me if im wrong but can't people learn Mandarin Chinese just by learning Pin Yin. Learning the characters is not necessary to learn how to speak Mandarin or even write it ... learning the characters are a bonus and a individual choice...

----------

I'm from china.I can help you learn chinese If anyone want to learn. my email: schner369@hotmail.com

----------

i'm chinese ,new in the st.petersburg of ru.can i help U? 
E-mail:sdlwtlei@hotmail.com
MSN:sdlwtlei@hotmail.com

----------


## Анатолий

I read so many posts from beginners on different forums with various numbers of exclamation marks about their desire to learn Chinese or Japanese. 
After a while those people disappear from forums - either they lose interest or they mastered the languaged and don't any help any more  ::  . You need a lot of stamina to learn a language like Chinese. At first, it seems very exotic to be able to read such a complex script. Then, when you find out that in order to achieve a minimum level of proficiency in Chinese, you really need to spend years, then you're not sure and not so keen any more.  http://chineselanguage.org/forums/

----------


## Анатолий

No answer, must have mastered Chinese already.   ::   
Kate, 你学好中文吗? Nǐ xu

----------

> hi to all!!!!!!hello ! 
> i`m Kate , 15 years old girl .and i `m interested in Chinese ..so could someone to teach me that languege  ??????please  somebody...   better if you from China.....              i think Chinese is very interesting languege!!!!!!!!   
> Feel free to email me     my email  noy209@mail.ru   or  kate771904@yahoo.com
> bye

----------


## BlackMage

> Correct me if im wrong but can't people learn Mandarin Chinese just by learning Pin Yin. Learning the characters is not necessary to learn how to speak Mandarin or even write it ... learning the characters are a bonus and a individual choice...

 No.  Chinsese has something I like to call inflections.  It has 4 of them.  Also, a given word may have a dozen homophones, yet each of these words has a distinct character.
I'm just picking a random phrase I've heard...
"Da ni ma." 
If you have any idea what this means I am impressed, however I'm sure you can decipher...
答你码

----------

Chinese is my mother language, but I still have to admit that I completely have no idea what it means. Would you mind telling me its meaning?

----------


## ariel2755

Opps! I forgot to log in.

----------


## BlackMage

Probably a bad example, but when I call for my phone card, an operator says that, which i translate as, "enter your number"  It's probably a bad translation from english.  ::

----------

> Originally Posted by Rounder22  Correct me if im wrong but can't people learn Mandarin Chinese just by learning Pin Yin. Learning the characters is not necessary to learn how to speak Mandarin or even write it ... learning the characters are a bonus and a individual choice...   No.  Chinsese has something I like to call inflections.  It has 4 of them.  Also, a given word may have a dozen homophones, yet each of these words has a distinct character.

 If pinyin tone numbers or tone marks are added then that goes some way to helping with pronunciation. 
But what about 出口 - (chu1 kou3) and 入口 - (ru4 kou3). Might be better not to mix them up. Mixing these up could also be a problem 男 - (nan2) and 女 (nu3)   ::

----------


## майк

Got a bit rusty at this posting thing - forgot to log in above  ::

----------


## BlackMage

Well, the fact remains, one should not use PinYin as a crutch for the same reason one should not use Russian transliteration as a crutch.  Admittedly, learning Chinese characters is difficult, but if you aren't up for a challenge you shouldn't try learning a tonal language.

----------


## майк

I agree with you *BlackMage* but not completely  ::  My original post was in response to *Rounder22*'s post and intended to highlight problems of not knowing Chinese characters. But in relation to _pinyin_: 
(1) Children in China learn pinyin and 1,306,313,812 or so children can't be wrong! 
(2) Don't forget pinyin is the official system in the People's Republic of China that was introduced in the late 1950s to help improve literacy. 
(3) Nothing in a Chinese character itself tells you exactly how to pronounce it. For example, 木	mu4	= tree, and (木 + 木)... 林 	lin2	= forest. 
(4) I imagine that most people studying a foreign language, particularly at the beginning, do not live in a Country where that language is common. Therefore there is much less opportunity to hear how something must be said to be correct and be understood. Accordingly, learning a tonal language is greatly assisted with some sort of guidance in pronunciation. 
The upshot of all that is, in my view, that you have to do all of it  ::  
(btw - I am a beginner in Mandarin, so my view might not be up to much!)

----------


## BlackMage

> (3) Nothing in a Chinese character itself tells you exactly how to pronounce it. For example, 木	mu4	= tree, and (木 + 木)... 林 	lin2	= forest

 _THAT_ is a great point.  A friend of mine once shared an anecdote about the word "to think".  I don't remember the character right now... but it is composed of some arrangement of the words "I, heart, mind".  Anyway, whenever he would encounter this word in his youth, he would pronounce each of the three words individually.    ::

----------


## awjln

yeh I am from China, Dalian(many russian tourists there!!), and currently study in australia, i am very interested in russian as many people do, but it's just so hard to me, I spent years on practicing that tricky "P" but still no outcome  ::  
ask me anything about Mandarin,  here's my email:  laki3782@hotmail.com
oh, the name is ashley  ::

----------


## awjln

Pinyin is the one of the most essential elements of chinese language IMHO, i remember when i first went to primary school, in the very first weeks we started to learn pinyin, and then learnt how to write pronounce and read characters. 
an example is that if i wanna tell my friends something like "我今天生病了，不能去你家，明天再说吧 ”using msn, if I am too lazy to type the characters, i can just type pinyin(the pronouncation) instead, like "wo jin tian sheng bing le, bu neng qu ni jia, ming tian zai shuo ba",  and the message receiver will still perfectly understand that.

----------


## Анатолий

> yeh I am from China, Dalian(many russian tourists there!!), and currently study in australia, i am very interested in russian as many people do, but it's just so hard to me, I spent years on practicing that tricky "P" but still no outcome  
> ask me anything about Mandarin,  here's my email:  laki3782@hotmail.com
> oh, the name is ashley

 Don't stress too much about the Russian "R", not only Chinese people have problems with it. 
My Chinese language partner can't pronounce it and is too worried.

----------


## Rounder22

> I agree with you *BlackMage* but not completely  My original post was in response to *Rounder22*'s post and intended to highlight problems of not knowing Chinese characters. But in relation to _pinyin_: 
> (1) Children in China learn pinyin and 1,306,313,812 or so children can't be wrong! 
> (2) Don't forget pinyin is the official system in the People's Republic of China that was introduced in the late 1950s to help improve literacy. 
> (3) Nothing in a Chinese character itself tells you exactly how to pronounce it. For example, 木	mu4	= tree, and (木 + 木)... 林 	lin2	= forest. 
> (4) I imagine that most people studying a foreign language, particularly at the beginning, do not live in a Country where that language is common. Therefore there is much less opportunity to hear how something must be said to be correct and be understood. Accordingly, learning a tonal language is greatly assisted with some sort of guidance in pronunciation. 
> The upshot of all that is, in my view, that you have to do all of it  
> (btw - I am a beginner in Mandarin, so my view might not be up to much!)

 Again like i said... Characters aren't necessary in the beginning for this language... Pinyin and proper pronunciation using the 4 tones are... Characters can always be learned later on in your studies without affecting the PinYin and pronunciation you already learned... i chat with chinese friends (who live in China and know english as well) in Instant Messages and we chat in Pinyin not characters for written... so it isnt necessary to learn the characters to communicate in a written language when PinYin is available...

----------


## firefaerie

well, i suppose in the beginning, pinyin is okay but there are so many words with the same pinyin but different meanings/characters -- if u are a native, u can figure the meaning by guessing but if u are a foreigner trying to learn the language, its hard to say...

----------


## mahdy

你们好?????/我是木塔力...我喜欢语言学....那么......nimen hao ? i'm mutaaly. i like to learn languages ...then ????
hi...how're u my dears...i know chinese little....so....i can help somewhat >>.. tnkx  ::

----------


## ivanbob

Actually,it is interesting to learn new language.Chinese does difficult for the foreigners.'cos it gets two system,sound system and writing system.And there is no connection between them.I think for a foreigner,it is good to say the pinyin,just like english.It is funny and awarding.I think it is enough if u just want to talk to chinese-speaking people.But if u want to read chinese book or go to china,it is far from enough.So u know what should u do,ur action depends on ur purpose.

----------


## onlyforfun

hi..mayb its too late for me to reply..but i'm interest in meet new friends who willing to learn Chinese/Mandarin or Cantonese..and who can teach me Russian language as well^^ 
my name is FUN,i came from Malaysia(a country located at South-Eastern Asia),and i'm a chinese   ::  
feel free to contact me.. chun_fun91@hotmail.com (email or msn) 
hope to hear from u soon XD

----------

